# 28 DAYS OF PRAISE CHALLENGE 2



## Iammoney (Jan 24, 2013)

Just like the first one I would like to start on Monday anyone care to join me?



The Praise times are:

6 AM 
7 AM
12 Noon
3 PM
8 PM

We will praise for five minutes; feel free to participate during any of those times . I enjoyed praising God at noon today; I'm sure others did as well. 

ALL are welcome to participate and to post /share as you are led to. WE all are the Praise Team

Copied from Laela


6 AM EST in US (11 AM in UK)

7 AM EST in US (Noon in UK)

12 Noon EST in US (5PM in UK)

3 PM EST in US (8 PM in UK)

8 PM EST in US (1 AM in UK)


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 25, 2013)

Bumping bumping bumping


----------



## humility1990 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd love to join you.


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so just like the first one


----------



## Laela (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, blqlady... Happy New Year... I'll be happy to join you as well!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2013)

You have my support, too.  

I may not be able to post as often, however, I'm still here joining each of you.    Praise God.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 25, 2013)

sounds good.  i don't recall the first one,  I've been out of the loop.


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 25, 2013)

HeChangedMyName I bumped the first one so everyone could see the perimeters


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 25, 2013)

I will join you ladies as well .

God is good!


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would love to join! Thank you, Laela and blqlady


----------



## Jphillips (Jan 25, 2013)

I want to join!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am in....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2013)

I will support as well.


----------



## Elnahna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you blqlady for tagging me. I'm not on LHFC often now and would probably miss this. I'm in.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm down, but, I need to read the other post first.

thank you for the tag


----------



## Leigh (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm in ....


----------



## Pooks (Jan 26, 2013)

Will probably fail to post often but I am in on this.

Thanks for the tag Laela, and thanks for bumping last year's thread blqlady, I wasn't familiar with this.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jan 26, 2013)

ok @7am 

Maranatha


----------



## firecracker (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks I'm in.  I'm setting a reminder in my phone to get adjusted for 3pm.


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 26, 2013)

you can post at will. i will come in and post inspirational items to keep everyone motivated. when we did this the last time. i felt so good praising God I think I got more out of it then God. Lol Overall I felt happy. If there anyone here who did it the last time can you post your thoughts please.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to participate. 7:00 am EST and/or 8:00 pm EST are going to be the best times for me. 

Question: 

1) If my day gets a bit off schedule is it okay to join in at any one of these praise times?


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 27, 2013)

most of the times i will be at work but i will be praising there. you dont necessarily have to come here and do it just as long as you speak it. your spoken word has more power


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 27, 2013)

blqlady said:


> you can post at will. i will come in and post inspirational items to keep everyone motivated. when we did this the last time. i felt so good praising God I think I got more out of it then God. Lol Overall I felt happy.* If there anyone here who did it the last time can you post your thoughts please.*


 
Praise and worship unto the Lord is a blessing. It forces me to get my mind off of my circumstances and focus on the Lord. 

Worship unto the Lord reminds me of who God is in my life. After I've given God the praise, glory, and honor I feel whole and complete. I also feel closer to God with so much peace in my spirit. I can go on with my day knowing that the Lord is with me. I don't have to worry or fear.

My favorite scripture is _Bless the Lord ol my soul and forget not all of His benefits....   _


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2013)

Let the Weight of Your Glory fall on us...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYGk2EsPhxo

Spirit of the sovereign Lord

Come and make Your presence known

Reveal the glory of the Living God

Spirit of the sovereign Lord 

Come and make Your presence known

Reveal the glory of the Living God 

_
Let the weight of Your glory cover us

Let the life of Your river flow

Let the truth of Your kingdom reign in us

Let the weight of Your glory

Let the weight of Your glory fall_


We do not seek Your hand 

We only seek Your face

We want to know You

We want to see You

Reveal Your glory in this place...


----------



## Laela (Jan 28, 2013)

Attitude is an accelerant.



Be blessed ladies....


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 28, 2013)

Psalm 104
New International Version (NIV)
Psalm 104

1 Praise the Lord, my soul.
Lord my God, you are very great;
    you are clothed with splendor and majesty.
2 The Lord wraps himself in light as with a garment;
    he stretches out the heavens like a tent
3     and lays the beams of his upper chambers on their waters.
He makes the clouds his chariot
    and rides on the wings of the wind.
4 He makes winds his messengers,[a]
    flames of fire his servants.
5 He set the earth on its foundations;
    it can never be moved.
6 You covered it with the watery depths as with a garment;
    the waters stood above the mountains.
7 But at your rebuke the waters fled,
    at the sound of your thunder they took to flight;
8 they flowed over the mountains,
    they went down into the valleys,
    to the place you assigned for them.
9 You set a boundary they cannot cross;
    never again will they cover the earth.
10 He makes springs pour water into the ravines;
    it flows between the mountains.
11 They give water to all the beasts of the field;
    the wild donkeys quench their thirst.
12 The birds of the sky nest by the waters;
    they sing among the branches.
13 He waters the mountains from his upper chambers;
    the land is satisfied by the fruit of his work.
14 He makes grass grow for the cattle,
    and plants for people to cultivate—
    bringing forth food from the earth:
15 wine that gladdens human hearts,
    oil to make their faces shine,
    and bread that sustains their hearts.
16 The trees of the Lord are well watered,
    the cedars of Lebanon that he planted.
17 There the birds make their nests;
    the stork has its home in the junipers.
18 The high mountains belong to the wild goats;
    the crags are a refuge for the hyrax.
19 He made the moon to mark the seasons,
    and the sun knows when to go down.
20 You bring darkness, it becomes night,
    and all the beasts of the forest prowl.
21 The lions roar for their prey
    and seek their food from God.
22 The sun rises, and they steal away;
    they return and lie down in their dens.
23 Then people go out to their work,
    to their labor until evening.
24 How many are your works, Lord!
    In wisdom you made them all;
    the earth is full of your creatures.
25 There is the sea, vast and spacious,
    teeming with creatures beyond number—
    living things both large and small.
26 There the ships go to and fro,
    and Leviathan, which you formed to frolic there.
27 All creatures look to you
    to give them their food at the proper time.
28 When you give it to them,
    they gather it up;
when you open your hand,
    they are satisfied with good things.
29 When you hide your face,
    they are terrified;
when you take away their breath,
    they die and return to the dust.
30 When you send your Spirit,
    they are created,
    and you renew the face of the ground.
31 May the glory of the Lord endure forever;
    may the Lord rejoice in his works—
32 he who looks at the earth, and it trembles,
    who touches the mountains, and they smoke.
33 I will sing to the Lord all my life;
    I will sing praise to my God as long as I live.
34 May my meditation be pleasing to him,
    as I rejoice in the Lord.
35 But may sinners vanish from the earth
    and the wicked be no more.
Praise the Lord, my soul.


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 28, 2013)

How Great is Our God



How great is our God, and all will see
How great, how great is our God

Age to age He stands
And time is in His hands
Beginning and the end
Beginning and the end

The Godhead Three in One
Father Spirit Son
The Lion and the Lamb
The Lion and the Lamb

Name above all names
Worthy of our praise
My heart will sing
How great is our God

How great is our God, sing with me
How great is our God, and all will see
How great, how great is our God


----------



## ultrasuede (Jan 28, 2013)

The Lord is strong and mighty and we can be confident in his strength.


Psalm 24
Of David. A psalm.

1 The earth is the Lord’s, and everything in it,
    the world, and all who live in it;
2 for he founded it on the seas
    and established it on the waters.

3 Who may ascend the mountain of the Lord?
    Who may stand in his holy place?
4 The one who has clean hands and a pure heart,
    who does not trust in an idol
    or swear by a false god.

5 They will receive blessing from the Lord
    and vindication from God their Savior.
6 Such is the generation of those who seek him,
    who seek your face, God of Jacob.

7 Lift up your heads, you gates;
    be lifted up, you ancient doors,
    that the King of glory may come in.
8 Who is this King of glory?
    The Lord strong and mighty,
    the Lord mighty in battle.
9 Lift up your heads, you gates;
    lift them up, you ancient doors,
    that the King of glory may come in.
10 Who is he, this King of glory?
    The Lord Almighty—
    he is the King of glory.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 28, 2013)

I got this in my email this morning

God inhabits the praises of His people(Psalm 22:3 KJV).


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 29, 2013)

Bryon Cage

(Talking)
Bless the Lord oh, my soul and everything that's within me
Come on, I will bless His name
Is there anybody in this place that is here to bless Him
Let me here ya make some noise!
Come on, here we go, sing it

Magnify the Lord with me
Whom the Son He hath redeemed
Clap your hands, rejoice and sing
You are Lord of everything

I will bless the Lord
Bless the Lord at all times
I will bless the Lord
Bless the Lord at all times

For the Lord our God is great
Perfect Lord in all your ways
God of mercy, Lord of grace
Holy One, Ancient Of Days

I will bless the Lord
Bless the Lord at all times
I will bless the Lord
Bless the Lord at all times

Bless the Lord oh my soul
And all that's within me bless His name
Bless the Lord oh my soul
And all that's within me bless His name

(When I’m lost and all alone)
I will bless the Lord
(Feeling like my strength is gone)
I will bless the Lord
(With no friends to call my own)
I will bless the Lord 
(And no one to call on the phone)
I will bless the Lord 
(I will lift my hands)
I will bless the Lord
(And call His precious name)
I will bless the Lord
(Cause He's always been there)
I will bless the Lord
(And promised He'd never change)
I will bless the Lord
(Tears streaming down my face)
I will bless the Lord
(I'll put on the garment of praise)
I will bless the Lord 
(Cause my ways are not His ways)
I will bless the Lord
(And my thoughts will soon fade away)
I will bless the Lord
(I will sing the song of the Lord) 
I will bless the Lord
(And praise You even more)
I will bless the Lord
(The one I'm living for)
I will bless the Lord 
(You're the one I adore)
I will bless the Lord 
(On Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday)
I will bless the Lord 
(Thursday, Friday, Saturday)
I will bless the Lord 
(Sunday, all day and evening)
I will bless the Lord 
(Cause I know I got a reason)
I will bless the Lord 
(To give You all the glory)
I will bless the Lord 
(To give You all the praise)
I will bless the Lord 
(When I’m in my sins)
I will bless the Lord 
(You wash ‘em all away)
I will bless the Lord 
(Cause some glad morning)
I will bless the Lord 
(When this life is over)
I will bless the Lord 
(I’m gonna put on my wings)
I will bless the Lord 
(And I’m gonna tell the story)
[. From: http://www.elyrics.net .]
I will bless the Lord 
(Of how you brought me out)
I will bless the Lord 
(To bring me in)
I will bless the Lord 
(You've been right there)
I will bless the Lord 
(Through the thick and the thin)
I will bless the Lord 
(You don’t know)
I will bless the Lord 
('Cause you weren't there)
I will bless the Lord
(When God snatched me out)
I will bless the Lord
(Of the enemy's hand)
I will bless the Lord
(You changed my walk)
I will bless the Lord
(You changed my talk)
I will bless the Lord
(Changed my mind)
I will bless the Lord
(Saved my life)
I will bless the Lord
(Can't nobody)
I will bless the Lord
(Do me like Jesus)
I will bless the Lord
(Can’t nobody)
I will bless the Lord
(Love me like the Lord can)
I will bless the Lord
(You brought me out)
I will bless the Lord
(To take me in)
I will bless the Lord
(He knows what's best for me)
I will bless the Lord
(What’s best for me in the end)
I will bless the Lord
(I thought about something else)
I will bless the Lord
(How He loved me when I didn’t love myself)
I will bless the Lord
(When I felt like throwing in the towel)
I will bless the Lord
(He made a way for me somehow)
I will bless the Lord
(I’m standing here today)
I will bless the Lord
(Only because of His grace)
I will bless the Lord
(His love has filled the space)
I will bless the Lord
(That once was an empty place)
I will bless the Lord 
(He has done great...)

He has done great things for me so I will...
(Sing it again, He has done)
He has done great things for me so I will...
(Sing it again)
He has done great things for me so I will...
(He has done great things)
He has done great things for me so I will...
(He has done great)

He has done great things for me,
(He keeps blessing me)
He has done great things for me.
(He keeps keeping me)
He has done great things for me,
(He’s been there for me)
He has done great things for me.
(He has done great things)

He has done great things for me
(Yes, He has)
He has done great things for me
(He had done great things)
He has done great things for me
(Yes, He has)
He has done great things for me


He has done great things for me so I will
Bless the Lord, Bless the Lord


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 29, 2013)

*edit* Youthful Praise, not YFC.. Thanks for listening.. Feel free to subscribe, leave comments, or make a request =) May God bless you! LYRICS: [Verse: Soloist] I've had some problems some great and some small You being God delivered me from them all Still can't believe all the ways you've made An incredible God deserves incredible praise Oh Lord Oh [Verse: Choir] I've had some problems some great and some small You being God delivered me from them all Still can't believe all the ways You've made An incredible God deserves incredible praise [Chorus: Choir] What kind of God would do this for me? Victory, grace and mercy, He is so special, simply incredible, He's so incredible, An incredible God deserves incredible praise [x3 and modulate] [Soloist:] Oh, oh, oh, oo-oh, oh, oh, oh [repeat with choir] [Bridge: Chior w/ soloist] Praise, incredible, praise, incredible Praise, He deserves, incredible praise [x3 and modulate] [Vamp: Chior w/ Soloist] Hallelujah, Lord we love you, Lord we bless you, He's incredible! [x4] He's a healer, He's a keeper, Lord we love you, He's incredible! [x2] He's incredible! [x8] An incredible God deserves an incredible praise [x3]


----------



## Laela (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope everyone's having a praiseful day.... 

I'm enjoying this moment,  "Break Every Chain" by Tasha Cobb

There is *Power *in the Name of Jesus, to break every chain! 

Today's scriptures: Mark 1-3: Jesus is baptized, setting the stage for all Believers: the beginning of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, Son of God.

*Mark 1:14-15*
_Now after that John was put in prison, Jesus came into Galilee preaching the gospel of the kingdom of God,
And saying, The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand: repent ye, and believe the gospel._


----------



## Laela (Jan 30, 2013)

Woke up with this on my heart, in my mind... 

His Eye is on the Sparrow   (this is a gorgeous rendition  )

*Matthew 10*
_28 Do not be afraid of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather, be afraid of the One who can destroy both soul and body in hell. 
29 Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? Yet not one of them will fall to the ground outside your Father’s care.* 
30 And even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. 
31 So don’t be afraid; you are worth more than many sparrows.*_


----------



## Iammoney (Jan 30, 2013)

Jesus, You're The Center Of My Joy" Ringtone to your Cell

CHORUS
Jesus, You're the center of my joy
All that's good and perfect comes from You
You're the heart of my contentment
Hope for all I do
Jesus, You're the center of my joy

VERSE 1
When I've lost my direction
You're the compass for my way
You're the fire and light
When nights are long and cold
In sadness, You're my laughter
That shatters all my fears
When I'm all alone, Your hand is there to hold
[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/jesus-youre-the-center-of-my-joy-lyrics-richard-smallwood.html ]

CHORUS

VERSE 2
You are why I find pleasure
In the simple things in life
You're the music in the meadows and the streams
The voices of the children, my family, and home
You're the source and finish of my highest dreams

VAMP
Jesus, You are the center of my joy

ENDING
Jesus, You are the center of my joy
Joy, of my joy


RICHARD SMALLWOOD - JESUS, YOU'RE THE CENTER OF MY JOY LYRICS


----------



## Laela (Feb 1, 2013)

*Psalm 146*

1 Praise the Lord.[a]
Praise the Lord, my soul.
2 _I will praise the Lord all my life;
    I will sing praise to my God as long as I live._
3 Do not put your trust in princes,
    in human beings, who cannot save.
4 When their spirit departs, they return to the ground;
    on that very day their plans come to nothing.
5 Blessed are those whose help is the God of Jacob,
    whose hope is in the Lord their God.
6 He is the Maker of heaven and earth,
    the sea, and everything in them—
    he remains faithful forever.
7 He upholds the cause of the oppressed
    and gives food to the hungry.
The Lord sets prisoners free,
8     the Lord gives sight to the blind,
the Lord lifts up those who are bowed down,
    the Lord loves the righteous.
9 The Lord watches over the foreigner
    and sustains the fatherless and the widow,
    but he frustrates the ways of the wicked.
10 *The Lord reigns forever,
    your God, O Zion, for all generations.
Praise the Lord.*



Where the Praisers at?  


Have a great day, guys!!!


----------



## Laela (Feb 2, 2013)

Psalms 34:1
_I will extol the LORD at all times; his praise will always be on my lips..._


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 4, 2013)

blqlady said:
			
		

> Just like the first one I would like to start on Monday anyone care to join me?
> 
> The Praise times are:
> 
> ...



It's Feb 4th already  
My 28 days start today.

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Psalm 145:1-7
Amplified Bible (AMP)

[A Psalm] of praise. Of David.

1 I will extol You, my God, O King; and I will bless Your name forever and ever [with grateful, affectionate praise].

2 Every day [with its new reasons] will I bless You [affectionately and gratefully praise You]; yes, I will praise Your name forever and ever.

3 Great is the Lord and highly to be praised; and His greatness is [so vast and deep as to be] unsearchable.

4 One generation shall laud Your works to another and shall declare Your mighty acts.

5 On the glorious splendor of Your majesty and on Your wondrous works I will meditate.

6 Men shall speak of the might of Your tremendous and terrible acts, and I will declare Your greatness.

7 They shall pour forth [like a fountain] the fame of Your great and abundant goodness and shall sing aloud of Your rightness and justice.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy Spirit, I pray when the troubles of this world seek to bring me down, teach me to to lift my eyes, heads, hands, and heart to offer the sacrifice of praise and thanksgiving to the Lord, our Rock and Strength, our Steadfast Love and Fortress, our High Tower and Deliverer, our Shield and the One in Whom we can trust and take refuge, the One Who subdues our enemies under us. -Amen


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Your Love oh Lord - 3rd Day


			
				Your Love oh Lord Lyrics said:
			
		

> Your Love, Oh Lord
> Reaches to the heavens
> Your faithfulness
> Stretches to the skies
> ...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Psalm 71:22-24 - The Message (MSG)

17-24 You got me when I was an unformed youth,
    God, and taught me everything I know.
Now I’m telling the world your wonders;
    I’ll keep at it until I’m old and gray.
God, don’t walk off and leave me
    until I get out the news
Of your strong right arm to this world,
    news of your power to the world yet to come,
Your famous and righteous
    ways, O God.
God, you’ve done it all!
    Who is quite like you?
You, who made me stare trouble in the face,
    Turn me around;
Now let me look life in the face.
    I’ve been to the bottom;
Bring me up, streaming with honors;
    turn to me, be tender to me,
And I’ll take up the lute and thank you
    to the tune of your faithfulness, God.
I’ll make music for you on a harp,
    Holy One of Israel.
When I open up in song to you,
    I let out lungsful of praise,
    my rescued life a song.
All day long I’m chanting
    about you and your righteous ways,
While those who tried to do me in
    slink off looking ashamed.​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Psalm 63:3-4 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
3 Because Your lovingkindness is better than life,
My lips will praise You.
4 So I will bless You as long as I live;
I will lift up my hands in Your name.​


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 5, 2013)

Before I went into work today. I just started praising and worshipping the Lord in my car the whole ride. I tell you this today I had two classes back to back who is supposed to the worst of the worst. However today when I took over the class they were the best of the best! To God be the Glory!


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 5, 2013)

i appreciate all of the input ladies keep them coming


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Psalm 150:1-6 - The Message (MSG)
Hallelujah!
Praise God in His holy house of worship,
    praise Him under the open skies;
Praise him for His acts of power,
    praise Him for His magnificent greatness;
Praise with a blast on the trumpet,
    praise by strumming soft strings;
Praise Him with castanets and dance,
    praise Him with banjo and flute;
Praise Him with cymbals and a big bass drum,
    praise Him with fiddles and mandolin.
Let every living, breathing creature praise God!
    Hallelujah!​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Exodus 15:11 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
11 “Who is like You among the gods, O Lord?
Who is like You, majestic in holiness,
Awesome in praises, working wonders?​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Psalm 100:1-5 - The Message (MSG)
A Thanksgiving Psalm
On your feet now—applaud GOD!
    Bring a gift of laughter,
    sing yourselves into his presence.
3 Know this: GOD is God, and God, GOD.
    He made us; we didn’t make Him.
    We’re His people, His well-tended sheep.
4 Enter with the password: “Thank you!”
    Make yourselves at home, talking praise.
    Thank Him. Worship Him.
5 For GOD is sheer beauty,
    all-generous in love,
    loyal always and ever.​


----------



## Laela (Feb 7, 2013)

*Psalms 23
A psalm of David*
_1 The LORD is my shepherd, I shall not be in want. 
2 He makes me lie down in green pastures, he leads me beside quiet waters, 
3 he restores my soul. He guides me in paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 
4 Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for you are with me; your rod and your staff, they comfort me. 
5 You prepare a table before me in the presence of my enemies. You anoint my head with oil; my cup overflows. 
6 Surely goodness and love will follow me all the days of my life, and I will dwell in the house of the LORD forever._


*Psalm 121
A song of ascents.*
_1 I lift up my eyes to the mountains—
    where does my help come from?
2 My help comes from the Lord,
    the Maker of heaven and earth.
3 He will not let your foot slip—
    he who watches over you will not slumber;
4 indeed, he who watches over Israel
    will neither slumber nor sleep.
5 The Lord watches over you—
    the Lord is your shade at your right hand;
6 the sun will not harm you by day,
    nor the moon by night.
7 The Lord will keep you from all harm—
    he will watch over your life;
8 the Lord will watch over your coming and going
    both now and forevermore._


----------



## Laela (Feb 8, 2013)

Praising God Almighty with my S.A. brothers and sisters this midmorning...



Praise Him in an African Way


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Psalm 19:7-14 - The Message (MSG)
7-9 The revelation of God is whole
    and pulls our lives together.
The signposts of God are clear
    and point out the right road.
The life-maps of God are right,
    showing the way to joy.
The directions of God are plain
    and easy on the eyes.
God’s reputation is twenty-four-carat gold,
    with a lifetime guarantee.
The decisions of God are accurate
    down to the nth degree.
10 God’s Word is better than a diamond,
    better than a diamond set between emeralds.
You’ll like it better than strawberries in spring,
    better than red, ripe strawberries.
11-14 There’s more: God’s Word warns us of danger
    and directs us to hidden treasure.
Otherwise how will we find our way?
    Or know when we play the fool?
Clean the slate, God, so we can start the day fresh!
    Keep me from stupid sins,
    from thinking I can take over your work;
Then I can start this day sun-washed,
    scrubbed clean of the grime of sin.
These are the words in my mouth;
    these are what I chew on and pray.
Accept them when I place them
    on the morning altar,
O God, my Altar-Rock,
    God, Priest-of-My-Altar.​
Praise His Holy Name!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 10, 2013)

Psalm 71:14-16 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
14 But as for me, I will hope continually,
And will [a]praise You yet more and more.
15 My mouth shall tell of Your righteousness
And of Your salvation all day long;
For I do not know the *sum of them.
16 I will come with the mighty deeds of the Lord [c]God;
I will make mention of Your righteousness, Yours alone.*​*

Father God, I will hope in You continually, I will praise You more and more!!*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 11, 2013)

From "The Pray!" Journal said:
			
		

> Lord God, I seek You with all my heart and soul.  I glory in Your Holy Name.  My heart rejoices in You.  I'm seeking just one thing -let me dwell in Your presence all my life, let me gaze on Your beauty!  My heart hears You say, "Come talk with Me"...oh, Lord, here I come!  Thank You for Your love -it is evident to those who love You.  I cling to Your promise that I will find You if I seek You.


 (Deuteronomy 4:29; 1 Chronicles 16:10; Psalm 27:4, 8; Proverbs 8:17)


----------



## Iammoney (Feb 12, 2013)

For Your Glory Paul S Morton-
Lord if I Find favor in your sight
Lord please hear my hearts cry
Desperately waiting to be where you are
I’ll Cross the hottest dessert
I’ll Travel near or far

Chorus:

For your glory
I will do anything
Just to see you
To behold you as my king
(Repeat)

Verse 1:

Chorus:
(Repeat)

Verse 2:

I want to be where you are
I got to be where you are
(Repeat)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 12, 2013)

_To the Great I AM!
_
You have forgiven all my sins
Now I just can't stop thanking you
You have forgiven everything
And I just can't stop singing

To the great I Am
Honor and glory and praise
To the great I Am
Thank you, O Ancient of days

You have forgiven all my sins
Now I just can't stop praising you
You have forgiven everything
And I just can't stop singing

You have forgiven all my sins
Now I just can't stop worshiping you
You have forgiven everything
And I just can't stop singing


 Copyright © 1997 New Jerusalem Music/ASCAP and Israel Songs


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 12, 2013)

*Hosanna in the Highest**  - Hillsong United*

"Hosanna"

I see the king of glory 
Coming on the clouds with fire
The whole earth shakes
The whole earth shakes

Yeeeah

I see his love and mercy 
Washing over all our sin
The people sing
The people sing

[Chorus]
Hosanna
Hosanna
Hosanna in the highest [x2]

I see a generation 
Rising up to take their place
With selfless faith
With selfless faith

I see a near revival 
Stirring as we pray and seek
We're on our knees
We're on our knees

[Chorus]

Heal my heart and make it clean 
Open up my eyes to the things unseen
Show me how to love like you have loved me

Break my heart from what breaks yours
Everything I am for your kingdoms cause
As I go from nothing to 
Eternity

[Chorus x2]

Hosanna in the highest​


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 12, 2013)

yesterday I danced to "Take me to the King"  it felt good


----------



## Laela (Feb 13, 2013)

Yitschak was born to Abraham and Sarah, his name meaning "laughter" because, Sarah said  _"God hath made me to laugh, so that all that hear will laugh with me." _ (Genesis 21, 5-6)

There always is joyful noise and laughter in the House of God; so I'm praising the name of the Most High God today, while enjoying a hearty laugh!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 13, 2013)

Psalm 66:16-20 (New Living Translation)
16 Come and listen, all you who fear God,
    and I will tell you what he did for me.
17 For I cried out to him for help,
    praising him as I spoke.
18 If I had not confessed the sin in my heart,
    the Lord would not have listened.
19 But God did listen!
    He paid attention to my prayer.
20 Praise God, who did not ignore my prayer
    or withdraw his unfailing love from me.​


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 14, 2013)

I felt led to post this here because this sermon snippet by Darrell Vaughn has blessed my soul.

David never allowed himself to focus on problems
- David will never be remembered as a blues singer
- David had bumps in life
- David had battles in life
- David had failures in life
- David had difficulties in life
- David wept
- David mourned
- BUT David learned to live in praise!

I need to stop here and prophesy to someone, somebody here tonight just related to the things that could have and should have destroyed David! God just told me to tell you the same power that delivered David, the same power that delivered Daniel, the same power that delivered the three Hebrew Children from the Fire. The same power that parted the red sea for Moses, the same power the shook the gates of the prison doors open for Paul and Silas at their midnight hour is ready to be dispensed unto you. 

All you got to do is just change Garments! Take off that Garment of Circumstance, Take off that Garment of Defeat, Put on that Garment of Praise and I will do a new thing in your life that will not only amaze you but cause those that know you to stand in Awe.

Psalms 42:5 Why art thou cast down, O my soul? And why art thou disquieted in me? Hope thou in God: for I shall yet praise him for the help of his countenance.

Learning to Live in Praise is Essential to Victorious Living

- Praise builds our courage
• (Jehosphat) II Chronicles 20 
• (Paul & Silas) Acts 16:20
- Praise builds our faith
• Praise puts our faith into action
• The building of our faith pleases God; God gets excited when we trust Him.
• Praising God in the midst of our trials is like saying: “God you are my source of strength and though storms rise and winds howl, my trust is in you.”

Praise brings the power of Heaven to our aid
2 Samuel 22:6 The sorrows of hell compassed me about; the snares of death prevented me;
2 Samuel 22:7 In my distress I called upon the LORD, and cried to my God: and he did hear my voice out of his temple, and my cry did enter into his ears.
2 Samuel 22:8 Then the earth shook and trembled;

God heard and God always here the cries of his saints if we don’t regard iniquity in our hearts!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Feb 14, 2013)

Praise God!  my two middle kids 6 and 7 got themselves up this morning by their own alarm clocks and got dressed, and then my 6 yo DD got my 1 yo DD dress(with my permission and a little help)   whoooohoooo!  God is working in these kids.  I remember being that age. . .none of that would have happened.  lol


----------



## Laela (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you, Lord
Thank you, Lord
Thank you, Lord
I just want to Thank you
I just want to Thank you
I just want to
Thank you, Lord 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb1Op5Wo8k0


----------



## Laela (Feb 15, 2013)

Woke up this morning humming this song

Hallelujah

Set the pace for a peaceful, enjoyable day ...

_Hallelujah, Your Name be praised in all the earth! 
Let every voice declare your worth... _


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 17, 2013)

1 Chronicles 16:28-29 - New Living Translation (NLT)
28 O nations of the world, recognize the Lord,
    recognize that the Lord is glorious and strong.
29 Give to the Lord the glory he deserves!
    Bring your offering and come into his presence.
Worship the Lord in all his holy splendor.​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 19, 2013)

Psalm 33:1-5 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
Praise to the Creator and Preserver.

1 Sing for joy in the Lord, O you righteous ones;
Praise is becoming to the upright.
2 Give thanks to the Lord with the lyre;
Sing praises to Him with a harp of ten strings.
3 Sing to Him a new song;
Play skillfully with a shout of joy.
4 For the word of the Lord is upright,
And all His work is done in faithfulness.
5 He loves righteousness and justice;
The earth is full of the lovingkindness of the Lord​


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 20, 2013)

Psalm 51:15-17 - New American Standard Bible (NASB)
15 O Lord, [a]open my lips,
That my mouth may declare Your praise.
16 For You do not delight in sacrifice, otherwise I would give it;
You are not pleased with burnt offering.
17 The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit;
A broken and a contrite heart, O God, You will not despise.​
I know about verse 17 first hand  

Praise G-d, He is helping me and my son every day!


----------



## Laela (Feb 22, 2013)

_Bless the Lord, O my soul
O my soul
Worship His holy name
Sing like never before
O my soul
I'll worship Your holy name_

The sun comes up, it's a new day dawning
It's time to sing Your song again
Whatever may pass, and whatever lies before me
Let me be singing when the evening comes

_Bless the Lord, O my soul
O my soul
Worship His holy name
Sing like never before
O my soul
I'll worship Your holy name_

You're rich in love, and You're slow to anger
Your name is great, and Your heart is kind
For all Your goodness I will keep on singing
Ten thousand reasons for my heart to find

_Bless the Lord, O my soul
O my soul
Worship His holy name
Sing like never before
O my soul
I'll worship Your holy name_

And on that day when my strength is failing
The end draws near and my time has come
Still my soul will sing Your praise unending
Ten thousand years and then forevermore

_Bless the Lord, O my soul
O my soul
Worship His holy name
Sing like never before
O my soul
I'll worship Your holy name_

Jesus, I'll worship Your holy name
Lord, I'll worship Your holy name

Sing like never before
O my soul
I'll worship Your holy name
Jesus, I'll worship Your holy name
I'll worship Your holy name

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXDGE_lRI0E


----------

